# Your Favorite Tip



## southpawnola (Aug 1, 2014)

Do you have a tip or trick that might be helpful to other knitters? (We all learn some things from experience that could improve someone else's knitting experience.)


----------



## Hoots (Jan 22, 2012)

southpawnola said:


> Do you have a tip or trick that might be helpful to other knitters? (We all learn some things from experience that could improve someone else's knitting experience.)


----------



## Hoots (Jan 22, 2012)

You can never have enough wool!


----------



## LizzieJones (Aug 17, 2014)

Hoots said:


> You can never have enough wool!


or needles!


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

1. Pre-read the pattern, so you know what stitches and combinations are used.
2. Markers, markers, markers.
3. Lifelines, even if it looks like a very simple pattern.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Practice, practice, practice. 

Patterns are NOT graven in stone; alter to suit yourself!

Never believe you've reached perfection; you'll soon find an error that'll knock you off your high horse!!

If it's not fun, why bother? (Applies to patterns, the tools used, requests from family, friends, and total strangers who insist you knit them 'xyz'.)

Do not think of garter stitch as suitable only for beginners. I read long ago that garter stitch fabric is the knitted equivalent to weaving's velvet. Luxurious texture!


----------



## southpawnola (Aug 1, 2014)

Hoots and LizzieJones have it right. A never-ending supply of wool and needles would certainly be useful. (So would a backlog of stitch markers--mine seem to flip themselves all over the room.) Assuming you have the supplies, do you have any favorite techniques, short cuts, or useful tips to share?


----------



## MaggiePringlemeir (Jun 3, 2012)

Ummm. . .

Our local grocery stores are "encouraging" the use of fabric bags rather than "paper or plastic?". Check and see if their wine department might have a smallish bag with dividers. I found a single bottle size at Trader Joe's, and a bag with dividers for 6 bottles at Meijers. Hmmm. There was a nominal charge for the single bag (99 cents, I think) and the divided one was absolutely free (guess they figured the sale of 6 bottles was enough). That 6 pack bag is amazing! A full skein of worsted weight yarn fits into each cubbyhole. It is the handiest thing for colorwork. Each skein stays where you put it and the yarns do not tangle up around each other. Wanna knit fancy mittens, caps or scarves? Easy - peasy!


----------



## southpawnola (Aug 1, 2014)

Great suggestions! I particularly like Jessica-Jean's "If it's not fun, why bother?"
And MaggiePringlemeir--I have one of those 6-bottle bags, but never thought to use it for colorwork. Thanks.
Clancy, prereading may be the single best way to prevent wasted time.
I think my best tip is to remember there are many right ways to do things, so don't let anyone bully you into just doing things THEIR way.


----------



## patrician (Sep 15, 2012)

Among the many and varied great tips I've gleaned from this wonderful forum it's hard to choose a favourite but one I've found extremely useful and which I use quite a lot is when I wish to thread wool through a needle, the eye of which is not very big, and so you make a loop with a piece of sewing thread, push through the eye of a needle, insert the end of the wool yarn into the loop and gently pull through. Voila! Works every time.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

southpawnola said:


> ... stitch markers--mine seem to flip themselves all over the room....


If your escaping/flipping stitch markers are simple rings (my preferred style), I have _the_ cure that will ensure that none ever escape again. Take some lengths of thread - crochet cotton, scraps of yarn thinner than what you're knitting with, or even sewing thread - about 8 inches does well, and - using a larks-head knot - hang a strand on each stitch marker. When knitting, allow the 'tail' to become woven between the rows. If you're knitting in the round, you'll have to actively weave it in front of or behind a new stitch every few rounds.

Since I began doing this, I haven't lost another stitch marker when the doorbell or telephone rings, the cat on my lap under the knitting takes off, or my darling suddenly needs me in another room. It seems those things _always_ happen just as I'm transferring a stitch marker between needle tips!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Recently I learned to not start a long tail cast on with a knot. Just lay the yarn over the needle and cast on. You do not need that ugly knot at the beginning of your work.
Also slip the first stitch of a row for a neater edge.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> ...Using a larks-head knot - hang a strand on each stitch marker. When knitting, allow the 'tail' to become woven between the rows. If you're knitting in the round, you'll have to actively weave it in front of or behind a new stitch every few rounds.


This is ingenious!


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If your escaping/flipping stitch markers are simple rings (my preferred style), I have _the_ cure that will ensure that none ever escape again. Take some lengths of thread - crochet cotton, scraps of yarn thinner than what you're knitting with, or even sewing thread - about 8 inches does well, and - using a larks-head knot - hang a strand on each stitch marker. When knitting, allow the 'tail' to become woven between the rows. If you're knitting in the round, you'll have to actively weave it in front of or behind a new stitch every few rounds.
> 
> Since I began doing this, I haven't lost another stitch marker when the doorbell or telephone rings, the cat on my lap under the knitting takes off, or my darling suddenly needs me in another room. It seems those things _always_ happen just as I'm transferring a stitch marker between needle tips!


THANK YOU for explaining how you make and use these---when I first started reading the forum you had posted a pic of I think of some stitch you had worked out for someone's question and you showed markers but I wasn't clear on how you made/used them---now I am and will definitely be using this in the future because mine flip off (I learned to keep a bowl w/ extras close by so I wouldn't have to stop knitting and get up to hunt them under the chair)


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Great tip. I also use this to count my rows. As you weave it in and out you mark each row. You don't need a pencil or row counter. 


Jessica-Jean said:


> If your escaping/flipping stitch markers are simple rings (my preferred style), I have _the_ cure that will ensure that none ever escape again. Take some lengths of thread - crochet cotton, scraps of yarn thinner than what you're knitting with, or even sewing thread - about 8 inches does well, and - using a larks-head knot - hang a strand on each stitch marker. When knitting, allow the 'tail' to become woven between the rows. If you're knitting in the round, you'll have to actively weave it in front of or behind a new stitch every few rounds.
> 
> Since I began doing this, I haven't lost another stitch marker when the doorbell or telephone rings, the cat on my lap under the knitting takes off, or my darling suddenly needs me in another room. It seems those things _always_ happen just as I'm transferring a stitch marker between needle tips!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

swatch for gauge - always.


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

I use office clips to secure my knitting for when I lay it down or traveling. I mainly use circs now but even when I used straight needles some sizes fit securely on some size needles. I clip the cables together or clip onto the needle as shown in the picture and have never lost any stitches; even when in the bottom of my backpack. You can buy them at Walmart in colors and patterns too. I just put the clip on my shirt sleeve when I take it off so I have it handy when I need to put it back on


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

the increase front and back stitch is much easier if you knit into the front then go into the back of the same stitch and slip it off with out knitting it, walla increase done and no purl bump in the front of your work...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ITTY BITTY's GG said:


> I use office clips to secure my knitting for when I lay it down or traveling. I mainly use circs now but even when I used straight needles some sizes fit securely on some size needles. I clip the cables together or clip onto the needle as shown in the picture and have never lost any stitches; even when in the bottom of my backpack. You can buy them at Walmart in colors and patterns too. I just put the clip on my shirt sleeve when I take it off so I have it handy when I need to put it back on


Sorry. I can't get your download to open.


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sorry. I can't get your download to open.


i just tried to attach again---3rd time was the charm :-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ITTY BITTY's GG said:


> i just tried to attach again---3rd time was the charm :-D


Thanks! That's a neat idea.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

And for those who regard themselves as beginners:
Can you do the knit stitch?
Can you do the purl stitch?
Can you cast on and bind off?
Can you knit or purl 2 together?
Can you slip a stitch or stitches to either the right needle or another (cable) needle?
Do you understand how to do a yo between different stitches?
Can you pick up stitches?

If you have mastered these - then don't be intimidated by ANY stitch pattern. If they appeal to you, give them a go, because you have the skills. 

And practising them will perfect them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> And for those who regard themselves as beginners:
> Can you do the knit stitch?
> Can you do the purl stitch?
> Can you cast on and bind off?
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Down with rating patterns by difficulty!!


----------



## Soandsew4 (Sep 15, 2013)

starrz-delight said:


> the increase front and back stitch is much easier if you knit into the front then go into the back of the same stitch and slip it off with out knitting it, walla increase done and no purl bump in the front of your work...


Sounds better than my tip to knit into the back and THEN the front foe a smaller purl bumb. NO bump is even better.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

When I'm knitting short rows, I use a bright or pastel colored bobby pin and attach it to the wrap just before I turn to work back on that row. When knitting back on the next row, it's easy to see where my wrap is to knit it along with the stitch on the needle...or you can even use the bobby pin to pick up the wrap and place it on the needle before you knit the two stitches together. This helps when knitting with black or navy blue yarn.

I've been using bobby pins for years, especially for crocheted items and when I need to mark a row or certain stitch when knitting. You can find them at the dollar stores, Target, and I recently bought a card of 30 neon colored bobby pins at Joann's for $1.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> ...*neon* colored bobby pins at Joann's ...


Oh! You said the magic word! I wonder if I can get my darling to stop at a Joann's when we go visit my sister (stateside) next weekend? I don't _need_ bobby pins, but they're *NEON*! I want 'em!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

never give up


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> Recently I learned to not start a long tail cast on with a knot. Just lay the yarn over the needle and cast on. You do not need that ugly knot at the beginning of your work.
> Also slip the first stitch of a row for a neater edge.


AND to carry this one step further, use two different pcs of yarn, i often use 2 colors and cast on...you will never come up short again as you are casting on from the end up to however much you need.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> swatch for gauge - always.


and SWATCH means to knit, wash and then dry before measuring, otherwise, it tells you nothing...


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Oh! You said the magic word! I wonder if I can get my darling to stop at a Joann's when we go visit my sister (stateside) next weekend? I don't _need_ bobby pins, but they're *NEON*! I want 'em!


my Family Dollar has them as well...


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Clancy P said:


> 1. Pre-read the pattern, so you know what stitches and combinations are used.


This is a good tip, and I follow it. However, my most recent finished project, I put off for months, because it looked way above my skill set. 
When I finally got the courage to try it, I discovered that I _could_ do those things, I was just reading it in differently. 
So, I was long winded to say that, even if it _looks_ hard as its written, don't be afraid to try it anyway.


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

ooh so do I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jessica-Jean said:


> Oh! You said the magic word! I wonder if I can get my darling to stop at a Joann's when we go visit my sister (stateside) next weekend? I don't _need_ bobby pins, but they're *NEON*! I want 'em!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

While I won't read the pattern through- often they will sound complex and once you sit down and start to do just what the pattern says it works. As Xay-Zays.auntie says they can sound much more complicated than they are. If youcan do the things Hilary said you can do the pattern no matter how complicated it looks. Concentration and trust in the pattern (until and if it shown to be wrong. Yes some are but most are right). I assume I am wrong if a pattern looks wrong, untill I try it-or break it down first.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> And for those who regard themselves as beginners:
> Can you do the knit stitch?
> Can you do the purl stitch?
> Can you cast on and bind off?
> ...


  :-D :-D


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Pre-read the pattern
Use Markers for repeats
Use a lifeline


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

love it, jessica jean1 ty! i have learned the hard way..do not weave in your ends..until you know absolutely the project is right and finished! rip it, is so hard when you try to be proactive and weave in ends too soon!


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

southpawnola said:


> Do you have a tip or trick that might be helpful to other knitters? (We all learn some things from experience that could improve someone else's knitting experience.)


Don't over-think the pattern!! 
:hunf: :hunf:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kitchenergal said:


> Don't over-think the pattern!!
> :hunf: :hunf:


Now that is what I was trying to say and you said it so simply!


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a large tea towel which I folded to make a bag with a flap, put tapes on the top corners to make a kangaroo apron. When the doorbell or telephone rings, I drop my knitting into my lap-bag (where my ball of yarn is sitting) and take it with me, so I don't disconnect or lose anything.

Edna C


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

MaggiePringlemeir said:


> Ummm. . .
> 
> a bag with dividers for 6 bottles at Meijers. Hmmm. There was a nominal charge for the single bag (99 cents, I think) and the divided one was absolutely free (guess they figured the sale of 6 bottles was enough). That 6 pack bag is amazing! A full skein of worsted weight yarn fits into each cubbyhole. It is the handiest thing for colorwork. Each skein stays where you put it and the yarns do not tangle up around each other. Wanna knit fancy mittens, caps or scarves? Easy - peasy!


My son is a non-drinker but he lives in MI. I'm going to email him and ask him to pick up a couple of the 6-pack bags for me! This is the BEST tip ever! Thanks!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks maggie love this idea too!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

tatesgirl said:


> My son is a non-drinker but he lives in MI. I'm going to email him and ask him to pick up a couple of the 6-pack bags for me! This is the BEST tip ever! Thanks!


I just did! He'll do it! I know he'll do it! I told him to bribe a friend (to get the bag for him) - tell him/her I'll knit a pair of socks for them.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

When I knit a cardigan I always work both fronts at the same time on one needle that way they are always the same length. I do the same with the sleeves on a garment also.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

starrz-delight said:


> the increase front and back stitch is much easier if you knit into the front then go into the back of the same stitch and slip it off with out knitting it, walla increase done and no purl bump in the front of your work...


Well, that's neat. Can't wait to try it


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

When I preread the pattern, if it is difficult to follow because of the font size I put it in word to fix the font and spacing. If I have problems with the way it is written, I will write it out long hand, use my own "pattern speak" words and by the time I am finished writing I am familiar with the pattern and ready to go. 

My personal favorite is Jessica Jean's - I only work with yarn, needles and patterns that I like. Otherwise what's the point?


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Always read through the instructions first and hi-lite any tricky part. Make sure you have bought enough so you don't run short. Enjoy what you're doing, it's your hobby and it should be relaxing and fun. Don't be afraid of learning something new..and mistakes can be fixed.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

God's Girl said:


> When I knit a cardigan I always work both fronts at the same time on one needle that way they are always the same length. I do the same with the sleeves on a garment also.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: especially after my recent creation - it is waiting to be ripped out and knitted again from end of armhole decreases. I'm really not lopsided!!


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

I learnt a great tip from one of the expert KP ers on the site, I put two of the little safety pin stitch markers on my yarn and it really helps to prevent the yarn twisting. Wonderful for holding and feeding two strands of yarn together if you are using double yarn!
Thanks original poster!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

A favorite is my combining the Russian join and the concept of the braided join. I like the security of folding the yarn back on itself in the Russian join but have trouble weaving the end in and find it wastes at least 2 or 3 inches of yarn. So I braid the tail back using about 4 inches of tail. It also makes the joined yarn almost as thin as the original yarn so the join is virtually invisible.


----------



## saskgayle (Nov 19, 2013)

Connie W said:


> Well, that's neat. Can't wait to try it


Yeah!! I've gotta try that too.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> When I'm knitting short rows, I use a bright or pastel colored bobby pin and attach it to the wrap just before I turn to work back on that row. When knitting back on the next row, it's easy to see where my wrap is to knit it along with the stitch on the needle...or you can even use the bobby pin to pick up the wrap and place it on the needle before you knit the two stitches together. This helps when knitting with black or navy blue yarn.
> 
> I've been using bobby pins for years, especially for crocheted items and when I need to mark a row or certain stitch when knitting. You can find them at the dollar stores, Target, and I recently bought a card of 30 neon colored bobby pins at Joann's for $1.


This is one trick I will try. I can't always find the wraps after turning when working back on the next row especially when using variegated fingering sock yarn. Thanks for the tip.

My tip is bread ties. Not the wire ones but the plastic rectangular kind. I wrap the the tail in after casting on and never worry about knitting the tail instead of the working yarn. When finished I just weave it into the project. They can also be used for small amounts of yarn instead of bobbins.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

JessicaJean werote: Do not think of garter stitch as suitable only for beginners. I read long ago that garter stitch fabric is the knitted equivalent to weaving's velvet. Luxurious texture!

Thank you! Music to the ears of this newbie to knitting. That is the only stitch I have mastered so far.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> And for those who regard themselves as beginners:
> Can you do the knit stitch?
> Can you do the purl stitch?
> Can you cast on and bind off?
> ...


Thank you...I've got 3 down and I'm learning the rest. Thank you Hilary. Love your name--it's my daughter's name also. Nice to see the name spelled correctly. (one L)


----------



## TinaofNM (Nov 8, 2011)

The Russian Join. It has been a Godsend.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Another tip I gave on a different topic regards casting on. 

I cast on and bind off in crochet. I slip the first stitch of each row as if to purl and purl the last stitch of each row. On scarves and blankets it gives a neat consistent looking edge. You can add fringe evenly as well if you wish. 

When you have pieces to join you also have even stitches to use, and if you need to add ribbing or a crochet edging, again the stitches are even so everything comes out looking neat.


----------



## donaldt (Apr 30, 2014)

I am a knitter by heart but every day I make 1 crochet granny square from scrap yarn and throw it in a bag. At the end of the year I have used up most of my scraps and and have over 300 squares to make a large blanket.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Capri18 said:


> JessicaJean werote: Do not think of garter stitch as suitable only for beginners. I read long ago that garter stitch fabric is the knitted equivalent to weaving's velvet. Luxurious texture!
> 
> Music to the ears of this newbie to knitting. That is the only stitch I have mastered so far.


I've mastered a lot and always HATED garter stitch - have in fact ditched a green scarf after about 10 inches of BORING knitting. Now, I'm not so sure its that tedious. I LIKE velvet!


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

My tip would be to read all comments from others who have already knitted a certain pattern on Ravelry.

There are often pattern corrections and/or explanations there!


----------



## Lilda (Nov 14, 2013)

Love the idea of adding yarn to your stitch marker but my favorite idea is to simply lay a piece of yarn over the needle, slip it as you would a marker, and then, as Jinx said it is carried up through the rows and provides a counter.


----------



## Lilda (Nov 14, 2013)

Love the idea of adding yarn to your stitch marker but my favorite idea is to simply lay a piece of yarn over the needle, slip it as you would a marker, and then, as Jinx said it is carried up through the rows and provides a counter.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

tatesgirl said:


> My son is a non-drinker but he lives in MI. I'm going to email him and ask him to pick up a couple of the 6-pack bags for me! This is the BEST tip ever! Thanks!


They have the 6 wine bottle bags at Price Chopper - got some from my Price Chopper in Pittsfield. So you should be able to get them in/near Hadley


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

And don't be afraid to try new things. Sometimes its a struggle but usually worth it.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

tatesgirl said:


> I've mastered a lot and always HATED garter stitch - have in fact ditched a green scarf after about 10 inches of BORING knitting. Now, I'm not so sure its that tedious. I LIKE velvet!


Elizabeth Zimmerman wanted to write a whole book of patterns knit only in garter stitch.

I'm starting to think about putting together a group of patterns that can be knit in any gauge to go with whatever weight yarn you want to knit almost anything, without having to knit a gauge swatch, and most of the patterns are in garter stitch.

It has the advantage of two rows of it are as high as one stitch is wide. So you can do 45 degree angles by adding an increase or decrease to a row/round ever other row. Also, if you're knitting in one direction, you can pick up along the side of it by picking up one stitch in every two rows, and have it be perfect.


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

ALWAYS read Jessica-Jean's postings--I've learned a great deal from her!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If your escaping/flipping stitch markers are simple rings (my preferred style), I have _the_ cure that will ensure that none ever escape again. Take some lengths of thread - crochet cotton, scraps of yarn thinner than what you're knitting with, or even sewing thread - about 8 inches does well, and - using a larks-head knot - hang a strand on each stitch marker. When knitting, allow the 'tail' to become woven between the rows. If you're knitting in the round, you'll have to actively weave it in front of or behind a new stitch every few rounds.
> 
> Since I began doing this, I haven't lost another stitch marker when the doorbell or telephone rings, the cat on my lap under the knitting takes off, or my darling suddenly needs me in another room. It seems those things _always_ happen just as I'm transferring a stitch marker between needle tips!


You are so smart and this is yet another tip of yours I will be using!!


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

donaldt said:


> I am a knitter by heart but every day I make 1 crochet granny square from scrap yarn and throw it in a bag. At the end of the year I have used up most of my scraps and and have over 300 squares to make a large blanket.


That is a great idea!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Keep a fully stocked notions box handy. My notions box contains:
DPN of various sizes
Ring style stitch markers
Pin style stitch markers
Special jeweled stitch markers for marking the beginning of a round when knitting in the round on circulars.
Safety pins
Thimble
Yarn needles in various sizes.
Small scissors or snips for cutting yarn
Yarn bobbins
Several row counters (one won't do when working a pattern that has a specific number of row repeats, plus a specific number of rows to a pattern repeat, plus so many rows between increases or decreases...if you get what I mean)
Point protectors
Buttons of various sizes as guides for creating button holes.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

On multiple size patterns, circle the number of stitches for the size you're making.

Watch YouTube for techniques or stitches you don't know how to do.

Start with simple patterns and practice, practice practice.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Capri18 said:


> That is a great idea!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lilda (Nov 14, 2013)

Not a knitting suggestion, but those office clips are the best bag closures going. Keeps potato chips FRHS as when they were first opened!


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

donaldt said:


> I am a knitter by heart but every day I make 1 crochet granny square from scrap yarn and throw it in a bag. At the end of the year I have used up most of my scraps and and have over 300 squares to make a large blanket.


That's a great idea! How do you join them?


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Use a post it note to follow the rows in a pattern, just move it down after each row. 

Love reading all the other tips on here and I love the garter stitch, the feel of it and the look of it. 

I also love learning something new, so I try to pick patterns that offer something I haven't done before.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

ITTY BITTY's GG said:


> I use office clips to secure my knitting for when I lay it down or traveling. I mainly use circs now but even when I used straight needles some sizes fit securely on some size needles. I clip the cables together or clip onto the needle as shown in the picture and have never lost any stitches; even when in the bottom of my backpack. You can buy them at Walmart in colors and patterns too. I just put the clip on my shirt sleeve when I take it off so I have it handy when I need to put it back on


Bingo!!! Love this idea


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Slip the first stitch for an even side.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

oooh I like this idea" I am one of those who starts many different projects at a time so I go to the dollar store and buy small plastic gift bags and put each separate project in its own bag along with the needles and instructions.


MaggiePringlemeir said:


> Ummm. . .
> 
> Our local grocery stores are "encouraging" the use of fabric bags rather than "paper or plastic?". Check and see if their wine department might have a smallish bag with dividers. I found a single bottle size at Trader Joe's, and a bag with dividers for 6 bottles at Meijers. Hmmm. There was a nominal charge for the single bag (99 cents, I think) and the divided one was absolutely free (guess they figured the sale of 6 bottles was enough). That 6 pack bag is amazing! A full skein of worsted weight yarn fits into each cubbyhole. It is the handiest thing for colorwork. Each skein stays where you put it and the yarns do not tangle up around each other. Wanna knit fancy mittens, caps or scarves? Easy - peasy!


----------



## noraeb (Jan 11, 2013)

This is one I picked up early on in knitting. I do it for almost any pattern. I write out pattern rows for lace or any pattern with repeats on index cards. Each row gets a card and I keep them on a ring. I flip the card after completing a row and then rubberband the cards when I stop. I know where to begin when I pick up again.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

BailaC said:


> They have the 6 wine bottle bags at Price Chopper - got some from my Price Chopper in Pittsfield. So you should be able to get them in/near Hadley


I can't vision what you are referring to. Are they Fabric????


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

noraeb said:


> This is one I picked up early on in knitting. I do it for almost any pattern. I write out pattern rows for lace or any pattern with repeats on index cards. Each row gets a card and I keep them on a ring. I flip the card after completing a row and then rubberband the cards when I stop. I know where to begin when I pick up again.


I love this idea. :thumbup:


----------



## pamfm (May 5, 2012)

Hoots said:


> You can never have enough wool!


----------



## Janice E (Feb 16, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Practice, practice, practice.
> 
> Patterns are NOT graven in stone; alter to suit yourself!
> 
> ...


Always great advice from Jessica Jean!


----------



## pamfm (May 5, 2012)

I wish I was that disciplined! I just want to get stuck in!


kammyv4 said:


> I love this idea. :thumbup:


----------



## MaryKins (Oct 15, 2013)

whenever I see the instruction to 'k1sl1psso' I always k2tog tbl - so much quicker and accomplishes the same look


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

Bunbun said:


> I can't vision what you are referring to. Are they Fabric????


They are some man made stuff that the reuseable supermarket bags are made from. These have six "sleeves" and hold 6 bottles of wine - or as suggested, 6 balls of yarn for color projects.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi lighting tape is great to mark your pattern rows. It can be moved and reused. Use it to mark where you left off. All kinds of uses.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Another tip I gave on a different topic regards casting on.
> 
> I cast on and bind off in crochet. I slip the first stitch of each row as if to purl and purl the last stitch of each row. On scarves and blankets it gives a neat consistent looking edge. You can add fringe evenly as well if you wish.
> 
> When you have pieces to join you also have even stitches to use, and if you need to add ribbing or a crochet edging, again the stitches are even so everything comes out looking neat.


I am currently trying to bind off a knitted shawl in crochet and can't, for the life of me, remember how to do it. (I don't remember if you insert the crochet hook in front or back of the knitted stitch, and if you crochet a slip stitch or a single crochet.) Yesterday's effort was a total mess.

I even dreamed about it last night. In my dream you crochet a slip stitch through the back of the stitch on the knitting needle.

The shawl was knitted on size 11 square needles and I can't find either of my size 13 pairs. (Guess they're lost in space on some WIP. Ha.)

My attempt at using the size 11's ended up too tight (a common problem I have when doing a knit bind off, so I usually use a size larger needle).

Maybe my brain will kick in today when I'm not so frustrated. The sad thing is that I've done this many times in the past.

Just had a thought. Maybe there's a video. Gotta check that out.

Yippee, found some. Now I'm not so confused. Don't know why I didn't think of this yesterday. Ha.


----------



## Dobby4 (Mar 5, 2014)

My favorite tip is using blue painters tape to keep track of rows in lacy patterns. Also use markers to separate repeats. H


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

lostarts said:


> Elizabeth Zimmerman wanted to write a whole book of patterns knit only in garter stitch.
> 
> I'm starting to think about putting together a group of patterns that can be knit in any gauge to go with whatever weight yarn you want to knit almost anything, without having to knit a gauge swatch, and most of the patterns are in garter stitch.
> 
> It has the advantage of two rows of it are as high as one stitch is wide. So you can do 45 degree angles by adding an increase or decrease to a row/round ever other row. Also, if you're knitting in one direction, you can pick up along the side of it by picking up one stitch in every two rows, and have it be perfect.


Wow! That would be a wonderful resource!!!! If/when you do it and are willing to share, PLEASE let us know it is available and how to get it!!


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Practice, practice, practice.
> 
> Patterns are NOT graven in stone; alter to suit yourself!
> 
> ...


Yes, yes, and more yes.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd like to see a picture of these bags, can you get them in Canada?? I love this thread, tips are always great, and its interesting to see what others do to mark there knitting, etc.
Happy Knitting, Happy People. Ruth


----------



## nnbari (Jun 16, 2013)

past said:


> Keep a fully stocked notions box handy. My notions box contains:
> DPN of various sizes
> Ring style stitch markers
> Pin style stitch markers
> ...


Thank you for that last one! I have all the other items, but never thought about keeping the various sizes of buttons at hand


----------



## grandmapaws (Apr 13, 2014)

My favorite time saver when doing a long tail cast on is to use both ends of the yarn from the ball to do it, and when you are done, clip one for the hanging tail(like the bread clip idea for the hanging part) and begin knitting with the other end. Its nice not having to rip out a long row of cast on stitches because you have no yarn left to loop over(never could estimate exactly how much to use, and had my hanging tail too short or wasted yarn and too long! Gail


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

Ruth Winnie said:


> I'd like to see a picture of these bags, can you get them in Canada?? I love this thread, tips are always great, and its interesting to see what others do to mark there knitting, etc.
> Happy Knitting, Happy People. Ruth


Yup, some of our liquor stores have them here in AB. In some stores, if you buy six bottles of wine you get a discount and the bag. I've never done that, but I'm certain you can buy the special bags with compartments without buying any wine. They're great for shoe storage when travelling too.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

All of the above, plus, I always photo copy the pattern so that I can make notes instead of messing up the original.

B


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

MaggiePringlemeir said:


> Ummm. . .
> 
> Our local grocery stores are "encouraging" the use of fabric bags rather than "paper or plastic?". Check and see if their wine department might have a smallish bag with dividers. I found a single bottle size at Trader Joe's, and a bag with dividers for 6 bottles at Meijers. Hmmm. There was a nominal charge for the single bag (99 cents, I think) and the divided one was absolutely free (guess they figured the sale of 6 bottles was enough). That 6 pack bag is amazing! A full skein of worsted weight yarn fits into each cubbyhole. It is the handiest thing for colorwork. Each skein stays where you put it and the yarns do not tangle up around each other. Wanna knit fancy mittens, caps or scarves? Easy - peasy!


Thank you for this suggestion. I use these bags and never thought about color work and the ease of rotating the yarns in the same direction to avoid those twists.

:thumbup: :-D


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

My best tip is to always listen to Jessica Jean! The tip about the stitch marker is just one example of her expertise.


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

knitgogi said:


> Wow! That would be a wonderful resource!!!! If/when you do it and are willing to share, PLEASE let us know it is available and how to get it!!


Yes, please!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Dobby4 said:


> My favorite tip is using blue painters tape to keep track of rows in lacy patterns. Also use markers to separate repeats. H


I LOVE blue painters tape!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

jinx said:


> Recently I learned to not start a long tail cast on with a knot. Just lay the yarn over the needle and cast on. You do not need that ugly knot at the beginning of your work.


My tip to get rid of the long tail knot is to cast on one more stitch than needed, then drop that knot stitch at the end of the first row.


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> My tip to get rid of the long tail knot is to cast on one more stitch than needed, then drop that knot stitch at the end of the first row.


I've never used a knot that looks obvious to start a long tail (thumb) cast on- just a slip knot. No probs!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That works also. I never realized how ugly that knot was until I got rid of it.


AuntKnitty said:


> My tip to get rid of the long tail knot is to cast on one more stitch than needed, then drop that knot stitch at the end of the first row.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

What I learned from this forum starting with today using the six wine bottle carrier polyester bag for color work;

2. Magic knot. I learned to make it right and trust it

3.Always making a test swatch of a new knitting pattern before deciding to use it. Some are fussy and boring (J.J says why do it if it is not fun) others require too much attention or impossible to memorize. Prevents UFOs due to mistakes or boredom.

4. Magic loop with two circular needles-the easiest for me

5. LIFE LINES

6. Using circular needles for all work.

7.Use cable needles-the hook shaped ones are easy to use.

8. Use scrap yarn for holding stitches--easy to pick up and easy to fold out of the way while they are waiting to be used.

9.Think before I print free patterns which I won't use. Use Ravelry library for things I love to find again.

10. Make dish clothes to learn stitches and combinations before using in real yarn and patterns. Dish clothes seemed so silly until I realized my friends LOVE them and they really wipe clean.

Happy knitting to everyone.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If your escaping/flipping stitch markers are simple rings (my preferred style), I have _the_ cure that will ensure that none ever escape again. Take some lengths of thread - crochet cotton, scraps of yarn thinner than what you're knitting with, or even sewing thread - about 8 inches does well, and - using a larks-head knot - hang a strand on each stitch marker. When knitting, allow the 'tail' to become woven between the rows. If you're knitting in the round, you'll have to actively weave it in front of or behind a new stitch every few rounds.
> 
> Since I began doing this, I haven't lost another stitch marker when the doorbell or telephone rings, the cat on my lap under the knitting takes off, or my darling suddenly needs me in another room. It seems those things _always_ happen just as I'm transferring a stitch marker between needle tips!


Fantastic idea. I am going to stop right now and attach thread to the 8 markers in my current sweater>


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> This is a good tip, and I follow it. However, my most recent finished project, I put off for months, because it looked way above my skill set.
> When I finally got the courage to try it, I discovered that I _could_ do those things, I was just reading it in differently.
> So, I was long winded to say that, even if it _looks_ hard as its written, don't be afraid to try it anyway.


When I'm not sure I grab some scrap yarn and needles and try the pattern out. It can be with any yarn and needle size for a practice run.


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

I love this. One of my favorite finds. 


carmenl said:


> Hi lighting tape is great to mark your pattern rows. It can be moved and reused. Use it to mark where you left off. All kinds of uses.


 :thumbup:


----------



## senior gal (Oct 8, 2011)

Barbtobias:


Jessica Jean is my favorite too. among so my smart ladies that help on this web-site
I have learned so much from then and so grateful to have them, all..


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sorry. I can't get your download to open.


I couldn't either.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

Storing needles & hooks are easy if you use a hanging Pendaflex type plastic storage container. I just hand the folders in the box and then mark each division with the size needle I have. For example I have folders that read: Size 5 circular needles - metal, Size 5 circular needles - bamboo. Size 7 straight bamboo needles, etc.l It makes it easy to re-store needles when I am done with a project and a quick look in the file box lets me know if I have thus and such a needle/crochet hook.


----------



## daisygirl4404 (May 29, 2014)

MaggiePringlemeir said:


> Ummm. . .
> 
> Our local grocery stores are "encouraging" the use of fabric bags rather than "paper or plastic?". Check and see if their wine department might have a smallish bag with dividers. I found a single bottle size at Trader Joe's, and a bag with dividers for 6 bottles at Meijers. Hmmm. There was a nominal charge for the single bag (99 cents, I think) and the divided one was absolutely free (guess they figured the sale of 6 bottles was enough). That 6 pack bag is amazing! A full skein of worsted weight yarn fits into each cubbyhole. It is the handiest thing for colorwork. Each skein stays where you put it and the yarns do not tangle up around each other. Wanna knit fancy mittens, caps or scarves? Easy - peasy!


LOVE this tip, I have one of those divided bags. I think I had the wine to fill it up too!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> And for those who regard themselves as beginners:
> Can you do the knit stitch?
> Can you do the purl stitch?
> Can you cast on and bind off?
> ...


I am teaching my niece to knit. So far she has learned a cast on and the knit stitch. I plan to print this off and give it to her to use as a check list as she develops her skill. It will act as a confidence builder.


----------



## daisygirl4404 (May 29, 2014)

I like to lay a satin pillowcase on my lap while working. It makes a smooth surface to protect your yarn and you can store your wip in it between knitting and it stays clean.


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

grandmapaws said:


> My favorite time saver when doing a long tail cast on is to use both ends of the yarn from the ball to do it, and when you are done, clip one for the hanging tail(like the bread clip idea for the hanging part) and begin knitting with the other end. Its nice not having to rip out a long row of cast on stitches because you have no yarn left to loop over(never could estimate exactly how much to use, and had my hanging tail too short or wasted yarn and too long! Gail


Also, using lifelines and markers.  :thumbup:


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Great, great question. Thanks.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

daisygirl4404 said:


> I like to lay a satin pillowcase on my lap while working. It makes a smooth surface to protect your yarn and you can store your wip in it between knitting and it stays clean.


Not to mention keeping the lint off your black pants. ;-)


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

southpawnola said:


> Do you have a tip or trick that might be helpful to other knitters? (We all learn some things from experience that could improve someone else's knitting experience.)


Just recently read a tip from Ladyfingers that amazed me. She suggests that knitting in the back of cast-on stitches gives the edge a nicer finish. It really does!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean - once again a brilliant idea to keep markers from walking away or disappearing into the chair cushions. Thank you!


----------



## vananny (Apr 5, 2013)

Knitting is supposed to be fun. Don't stress over it!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

mamahen said:


> I am currently trying to bind off a knitted shawl in crochet and can't, for the life of me, remember how to do it. (I don't remember if you insert the crochet hook in front or back of the knitted stitch, and if you crochet a slip stitch or a single crochet.) Yesterday's effort was a total mess.
> 
> I even dreamed about it last night. In my dream you crochet a slip stitch through the back of the stitch on the knitting needle.
> 
> ...


Good for you! You are smarter and more resourceful than you gave yourself credit for being. Go Girl.


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

I have two of the divided wine bags, first two to pm me with an address I will send them to you. USA only as postage outside is high.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

when knitting a baby hat on circular needles.... how do you get the right side of your cast on to show up when you fold up the brim, now if anyone had a tip like that, I would be truly grateful, Ruth


----------



## maryhansbury (Aug 24, 2014)

MaggieP: I've used grocery store wine bags and they are great initially, but whatever "fabric" they're made from broke down over time and literally started turning to dust, so be careful using them for yarn. When they're new, they're great though! You can make your own just with a canvas bag and plain old cardboard dividers.


----------



## NanaBJ (May 19, 2011)

This will be a tremendous help to me. Can't wait to give it a try on my next project. Thanks so much.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

There are many different cast ons where both sides are the right side, and here is a really different approach to folded hems:
http://www.miriamfelton.com/matching-folded-hem-tutorial/

Also a provisional cast on is nice to use.

Making a ribbed start that does not need to be folded up is another solution.

I also like this book:
http://www.storey.com/book_detail.php?isbn=9781603427241

And I love Chinese Waitress cast on from You Tube. No wrong side for sure.


----------



## cotton-head (May 4, 2011)

I think it was from the forum. . .maybe not, but I learned to make a garter tab for shawls from www.roued.com. Slick as a whistle and very easy.


----------



## WestLAmum (Apr 17, 2011)

My tip is to get familiar with you tube videos. You have a private tutor 24/7.


----------



## Newfygirl (Jan 31, 2012)

My favorite tip is: when knitting in the round, put two different markers before the first stitch. I use green and purple. Change them each round to designate right and wrong sides. This is especially helpful when doing a pattern.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Read ahead and that will save you so much time. Will also save a lot of ripping out.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

tatesgirl said:


> My son is a non-drinker but he lives in MI. I'm going to email him and ask him to pick up a couple of the 6-pack bags for me! This is the BEST tip ever! Thanks!


I got some at WalMart in beverage section a year ago. Don't remember price, but not expensive (if they still sell them).


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

MaggiePringlemeir said:


> Ummm. . .
> 
> Our local grocery stores are "encouraging" the use of fabric bags rather than "paper or plastic?". Check and see if their wine department might have a smallish bag with dividers. I found a single bottle size at Trader Joe's, and a bag with dividers for 6 bottles at Meijers. Hmmm. There was a nominal charge for the single bag (99 cents, I think) and the divided one was absolutely free (guess they figured the sale of 6 bottles was enough). That 6 pack bag is amazing! A full skein of worsted weight yarn fits into each cubbyhole. It is the handiest thing for colorwork. Each skein stays where you put it and the yarns do not tangle up around each other. Wanna knit fancy mittens, caps or scarves? Easy - peasy!


Perfect Excuse for buying more wine

;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Bunbun said:


> I can't vision what you are referring to. Are they Fabric????


Mine from WalMart, inside and out


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

AuntKnitty said:


> My tip to get rid of the long tail knot is to cast on one more stitch than needed, then drop that knot stitch at the end of the first row.


I start a longtail with no knot. Just insert needle and make one twist of the yarn. There are some rare instances where a slip knot was useful, but it's rare (& I no longer remember which ones).

On New Stitch a Day site, he always winds yarn around the needle the number of stitches he wants to make to determine how long to make the yarn. That's another one that works in general.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Ruth Winnie said:


> when knitting a baby hat on circular needles.... how do you get the right side of your cast on to show up when you fold up the brim, now if anyone had a tip like that, I would be truly grateful, Ruth


If I understand the question correctly, you could do a knit cast-on or a cable cast-on, but do it purlwise instead of knitwise.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Newfygirl said:


> My favorite tip is: when knitting in the round, put two different markers before the first stitch. I use green and purple. Change them each round to designate right and wrong sides. This is especially helpful when doing a pattern.


I similarly put marker off = row 1 (right side), marker on a= row 2 (wrong side) when it isn't obvious which is which without a lot of investigation of the stitches! I just can't rely on my memory as to which side I was on - interruptions mess me up too easily!


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

For stitch markers, I use the small rubber bands from the Dollar Store (I believe in the hair accessories). They are tiny & are different colors. For a dollar you can buy a gazillion of them. I don't feel so bad vacuuming them up because they're so inexpensive.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Learn the magic knot, yeah no weaving in. Also count, count, count.............


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

The best tip I ever got was when I was taught to do cables without a cable needle. It really is easy, and you can find videos on it on YouTube. I just made a Tree of LIfe afghan with using a cable needle. SOOOO nice not to have to worry where the bugger had gone to!!! LOL


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Ruth Winnie said:


> when knitting a baby hat on circular needles.... how do you get the right side of your cast on to show up when you fold up the brim, now if anyone had a tip like that, I would be truly grateful, Ruth


After you do some rows of ribbing see which side you want to show when you fold the brim and start the right side so that is on the inside and will thus be on the outside when you fold.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

maryhansbury said:


> MaggieP: I've used grocery store wine bags and they are great initially, but whatever "fabric" they're made from broke down over time and literally started turning to dust, so be careful using them for yarn. When they're new, they're great though! You can make your own just with a canvas bag and plain old cardboard dividers.


Or you can put each skein of yarn in a knee hi stocking then put that into the bag to protect the yarn.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

southpawnola said:


> Do you have a tip or trick that might be helpful to other knitters? (We all learn some things from experience that could improve someone else's knitting experience.)


Swatch, swatch.swatch!


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

I am knitting my first shawl. The sweet November. It looks pretty sad but I keep going after a few frogs and startign over. I have lost the middle marker and didn't realize it until the pattern was off at the last 3 stitches. Won't happen again with Jessica-Jean's trail markers. Thank you!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

cotton-head said:


> I think it was from the forum. . .maybe not, but I learned to make a garter tab for shawls from www.roued.com. Slick as a whistle and very easy.


What is a garter tab for a shawl?

Do you have a link?


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

MaggiePringlemeir said:


> Ummm. . .
> 
> Our local grocery stores are "encouraging" the use of fabric bags rather than "paper or plastic?". Check and see if their wine department might have a smallish bag with dividers. I found a single bottle size at Trader Joe's, and a bag with dividers for 6 bottles at Meijers. Hmmm. There was a nominal charge for the single bag (99 cents, I think) and the divided one was absolutely free (guess they figured the sale of 6 bottles was enough). That 6 pack bag is amazing! A full skein of worsted weight yarn fits into each cubbyhole. It is the handiest thing for colorwork. Each skein stays where you put it and the yarns do not tangle up around each other. Wanna knit fancy mittens, caps or scarves? Easy - peasy!


I have several of these wine bags in different sizes (Some stores have bags for 1/5 ltr bottles hold more yarn) as we never remember to take them shopping with us again. I use them constantly not only for color work but for next project etc. Hangs well on over the door hooks so out of the way even when loaded. Stores pattern, needles and yarns in their own space so you can just reach up and grab another project no more hunting through your stashes, I have 4 different locations for storing yarns, to find the right yarn for the job. Sometimes when I buy specific yarns for a project I make sure to put in a wine bag with everything needed so it doesn't get used for something else and I have to go buy it again only to find color/quantity not available and it was a requested color.

Works great for on the go projects in car everything stays neat and tidy and you have leg room! I have a small car so not enough room in seat beside me. Would like to strangle the inventor of bucket seats! Obviously not a crafter! LOL


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Good for you! You are smarter and more resourceful than you gave yourself credit for being. Go Girl.


Thanks for the vote of confidence.

I've finished the crochet bind off in record time. I never realized how much faster this method was than the knit bind off. (Maybe that's because I've been crocheting 60+ years and knitting about 6. Ha.)

Now to weave in all the ends. Ugh!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> My tip to get rid of the long tail knot is to cast on one more stitch than needed, then drop that knot stitch at the end of the first row.


this is what I do as well (well when I remember! as it is something new I have started recently). It can also be useful if you have miscounted and are missing a rich- you already have it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

maryhansbury said:


> MaggieP: I've used grocery store wine bags and they are great initially, but whatever "fabric" they're made from broke down over time and literally started turning to dust, so be careful using them for yarn. When they're new, they're great though! You can make your own just with a canvas bag and plain old cardboard dividers.


Welcome to KP.
I've got one of those bags- with no sign of it breaking down yet. I think it is made of the same stuff as bought shopping bags and is meant to last as they are meant to be used repeatedly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

When using charts DON'T cover up the row you have just done. Instead cover the row you will knit after the one you are one. This way you can actually see what stitch the stitches you are working should be sitting on top of. Helps you keep track of whether you are doing it right


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

jinx said:


> Recently I learned to not start a long tail cast on with a knot. Just lay the yarn over the needle and cast on. You do not need that ugly knot at the beginning of your work.
> Also slip the first stitch of a row for a neater edge.


I must do the long tail cast on differently than you do. I never make a knot. I loop the yarn around the fingers and thumb of my left hand and insert the needle through the loop around my thumb and then catch the yarn that is wrapped around my fingers and pull it through. I cannot picture what you do when just laying the yarn over the needle.


----------



## Conime (May 17, 2014)

I tried to make a comment on another thread, but ended up here... I am new to this forum and Can't figure out how to cancel the comment. Sorry.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lostarts said:


> What is a garter tab for a shawl?
> 
> Do you have a link?


This pattern has one as an option: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweet-november-knit-shawl


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Clancy P said:


> 1. Pre-read the pattern, so you know what stitches and combinations are used.
> 2. Markers, markers, markers.
> 3. Lifelines, even if it looks like a very simple pattern.


I've never been able to make lifelines work. They seem to leave a row of enlarged stitches across the knitting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

daisygirl4404 said:


> I like to lay a satin pillowcase on my lap while working. It makes a smooth surface to protect your yarn and you can store your wip in it between knitting and it stays clean.


Doesn't work too well with cats who think anything on my lap is theirs to lounge upon. One black, one blond/red = lots of knitted-in cat fur in everything I make. If it comes out in the after-making wash, all well and good. If it doesn't, it's just added fibre.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ruth Winnie said:


> when knitting a baby hat on circular needles.... how do you get the right side of your cast on to show up when you fold up the brim, now if anyone had a tip like that, I would be truly grateful, Ruth


If you use a crochet hook cast on, it doesn't matter which side is which.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Oh! You said the magic word! I wonder if I can get my darling to stop at a Joann's when we go visit my sister (stateside) next weekend? I don't _need_ bobby pins, but they're *NEON*! I want 'em!


Yep!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Elizabeth Zimmerman wanted to write a whole book of patterns knit only in garter stitch.
> 
> I'm starting to think about putting together a group of patterns that can be knit in any gauge to go with whatever weight yarn you want to knit almost anything, without having to knit a gauge swatch, and most of the patterns are in garter stitch.
> 
> It has the advantage of two rows of it are as high as one stitch is wide. So you can do 45 degree angles by adding an increase or decrease to a row/round ever other row. Also, if you're knitting in one direction, you can pick up along the side of it by picking up one stitch in every two rows, and have it be perfect.


It finally _was_ published: http://www.amazon.com/Knit-One-All-Elizabeth-Zimmermann/dp/0942018354/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1408917422&sr=1-6&keywords=elizabeth+zimmermann+knitting+books

Not quite as chatty as her own books, but close enough, and the patterns are wonderful - at least to read. I admit to having bought the book, read through it, but have not knitted anything from it ... yet.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Crumplin said:


> I have a large tea towel which I folded to make a bag with a flap, put tapes on the top corners to make a kangaroo apron. When the doorbell or telephone rings, I drop my knitting into my lap-bag (where my ball of yarn is sitting) and take it with me, so I don't disconnect or lose anything.
> 
> Edna C


Sounds good, if what you're knitting is small; not so great if it's a queen-sized afghan nearing completion.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Madison123 said:


> My tip would be to read all comments from others who have already knitted a certain pattern on Ravelry.
> 
> There are often pattern corrections and/or explanations there!


Don't forget the modifications (Ravelry speak: 'mods') that individuals may have made to the original pattern and noted in their project notes. Those can be invaluable!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

NEVER trust kittens, even up to 6 or 7 months old, around your knitting, even if they are asleep. As soon as you step away for a moment, they will wake up and chew your yarn!!! :| :| :|


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

Conime said:


> I tried to make a comment on another thread, but ended up here... I am new to this forum and Can't figure out how to cancel the comment. Sorry.


No apologies required. We're all friendly here. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

The best tip I ever received, and one I didn't use right away, was to purchase the best needles I could afford. Stiff cables, needles that aren't perfectly smooth and that scrape against one another like sand paper, dull points --- those are all things that detract from the pleasure that knitting should be.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

My tip is, don't keep your most beautiful yarn hidden away in your stash. Knit with it and enjoy it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> When using charts DON'T cover up the row you have just done. Instead cover the row you will knit after the one you are one. This way you can actually see what stitch the stitches you are working should be sitting on top of. Helps you keep track of whether you are doing it right


I do just the opposite, and it's what works for me. Go figure!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Conime said:


> I tried to make a comment on another thread, but ended up here... I am new to this forum and Can't figure out how to cancel the comment. Sorry.


No need to be sorry. We all began on KP not knowing how to navigate from topic to topic. You'll catch on soon enough!

WELCOME to this great yarny playground!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

GemsByGranny said:


> I've never been able to make lifelines work. They seem to leave a row of enlarged stitches across the knitting.


I've read about them often enough over the last two decades, but have yet to use one myself. I _do_ use handfuls of stitch markers as needed.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> NEVER trust kittens, even up to 6 or 7 months old, around your knitting, even if they are asleep. As soon as you step away for a moment, they will wake and chew your yarn!!! :| :| :|


Just kittens? My adult cats - 4 and 7 years old - are as likely to chomp on my needles or yarn if not watched. I just keep reminding them that lap-time requires NOT playing with my toys! It's amazing how quickly they learn!


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Love the tip about the markers. Everyone has wonderful solutions. KP's--Rock!


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Never leave it where the cats can get it. Chewing yarn seems to be an inbred trait (Particularly Siamese).


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

About a year ago, while on vacation, I found a 'close out' sale on fabric bags used by Ralph's supermarket in a cream color with cute stylized pictures of fruit on the front. I bought all 8 of them for $1.25 each and have been using them for all my knitting projects (all of them!). I include the yarn, needles, pattern, and carry in a separate zippered bag any other requirements (like scissors, tapestry needle, markers, etc.) which I move from bag to bag as necessary. So far it is working out fine and I find it very convenient to grab and go one of them.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

lots of good tips


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

Toddytoo said:


> About a year ago, while on vacation, I found a 'close out' sale on fabric bags used by Ralph's supermarket in a cream color with cute stylized pictures of fruit on the front. I bought all 8 of them for $1.25 each and have been using them for all my knitting projects (all of them!). I include the yarn, needles, pattern, and carry in a separate zippered bag any other requirements (like scissors, tapestry needle, markers, etc.) which I move from bag to bag as necessary. So far it is working out fine and I find it very convenient to grab and go one of them.


 I do this too--I- have several bags for WIP and I use a zipper pencil bag-(lots around now with back to school sales) that has my accessories like you do that I move from bag to bag. I agree this makes it very easy to grab and go :thumbup:


----------



## cotton-head (May 4, 2011)

it is the tab that is the beginning of a triangle shawl. . .the link is at www.roued.com. Go to the instructions for a triangle shawl. . .this will lead you to the video of the technique. I don't knit socks, but I think the technique is similar to starting from the toe up.
Hope this helps.
Betty


----------



## cotton-head (May 4, 2011)

this is a reply to the question 'what is a garter tab'


----------



## cotton-head (May 4, 2011)

lostarts said:


> What is a garter tab for a shawl?
> 
> Do you have a link?


www.roued.com. . .go to the place 'how to start a triangle shawl'


----------



## Linnier (Aug 13, 2014)

Hilary4 said:


> And for those who regard themselves as beginners:
> Can you do the knit stitch?
> Can you do the purl stitch?
> Can you cast on and bind off?
> ...


I can do all of these things but still consider myself a beginner. I will not be as intimidated now when I look at patterns. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Practice, practice, practice.
> 
> Patterns are NOT graven in stone; alter to suit yourself!
> 
> ...


Jessica-Jean you forgot patience. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Practice, practice, practice.
> 
> Patterns are NOT graven in stone; alter to suit yourself!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Don't forget the modifications (Ravelry speak: 'mods') that individuals may have made to the original pattern and noted in their project notes. Those can be invaluable!


And always check for errata for printed media (books & magazines) before starting a project. Learned that one the hard way!


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

When you're doing anything that alternates a plain row with something else (increase row, decrease row, pattern stitch), only COUNT STITCHES on the plain row. I'm talking about counting stitches in your head as you knit, 1,2,3,4,5... This is how I tell whether I'm on a "do something" row or a plain row, and is also how I double-check that my stitch count has increased/decreased as it should have. Sometimes I have to make up nonsense syllables in my head on the non-counting rows to keep myself from counting. Since I started doing this, I can breeze through a sock toe or heel with ease without having to think at all or examine my work too much. Also when I am going to set down my knitting, I always end with the non-counting row. This way I know when I pick it back up again it's a plain row. I also tend to rely on green and red stitch markers for telling immediately whether I'm on a right side row or wrong side, like on either side of a shawl's center stitch. That's my tip, make things simple for yourself.


----------



## gramajean (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you Jessica-Jean for the hint about markers I've spent too much time in the last 4 days searching for my markers on tweed carpet. VERY FRUSTRATING. Thanks again.


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

southpawnola said:


> Do you have a tip or trick that might be helpful to other knitters? (We all learn some things from experience that could improve someone else's knitting experience.)


Thanks for posting this question! I've enjoyed reading all the tips. Also, welcome to the forum! There are so many helpful and friendly people here!


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ditto! Jessica Jean knows so much and she's funny,too! Always heed her posts.


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

MaggiePringlemeir said:


> Ummm. . .
> 
> Our local grocery stores are "encouraging" the use of fabric bags rather than "paper or plastic?". Check and see if their wine department might have a smallish bag with dividers. I found a single bottle size at Trader Joe's, and a bag with dividers for 6 bottles at Meijers. Hmmm. There was a nominal charge for the single bag (99 cents, I think) and the divided one was absolutely free (guess they figured the sale of 6 bottles was enough). That 6 pack bag is amazing! A full skein of worsted weight yarn fits into each cubbyhole. It is the handiest thing for colorwork. Each skein stays where you put it and the yarns do not tangle up around each other. Wanna knit fancy mittens, caps or scarves? Easy - peasy!


That is a very cool tip. Next time I go to Trader Joe's......


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It finally _was_ published: http://www.amazon.com/Knit-One-All-Elizabeth-Zimmermann/dp/0942018354/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1408917422&sr=1-6&keywords=elizabeth+zimmermann+knitting+books
> 
> Not quite as chatty as her own books, but close enough, and the patterns are wonderful - at least to read. I admit to having bought the book, read through it, but have not knitted anything from it ... yet.


I've got the book and also have not knitted anything from it, yet. This is a great reminder, though.


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

Linnier said:


> I can do all of these things but still consider myself a beginner. I will not be as intimidated now when I look at patterns. Thanks for posting this!


Me too.


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

LaLaWa said:


> When you're doing anything that alternates a plain row with something else (increase row, decrease row, pattern stitch), only COUNT STITCHES on the plain row. I'm talking about counting stitches in your head as you knit, 1,2,3,4,5... This is how I tell whether I'm on a "do something" row or a plain row, and is also how I double-check that my stitch count has increased/decreased as it should have. Sometimes I have to make up nonsense syllables in my head on the non-counting rows to keep myself from counting. Since I started doing this, I can breeze through a sock toe or heel with ease without having to think at all or examine my work too much. Also when I am going to set down my knitting, I always end with the non-counting row. This way I know when I pick it back up again it's a plain row. I also tend to rely on green and red stitch markers for telling immediately whether I'm on a right side row or wrong side, like on either side of a shawl's center stitch. That's my tip, make things simple for yourself.


I have done this, too. Only problem I have had is that I read while knitting, and sometimes I can't reliably count while reading. But I often have a pen or something (crochet hook? tube of hand cream?) sitting next to me while I knit, so I make up a system like this: point it up while on a plain row and sideways while on an increase/decrease, etc. row.


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Doesn't work too well with cats who think anything on my lap is theirs to lounge upon. One black, one blond/red = lots of knitted-in cat fur in everything I make. If it comes out in the after-making wash, all well and good. If it doesn't, it's just added fibre.


I have the same issue, JJ. I've knitted in lots of cat fur. (Also some of my own hair)!!


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

ITTY BITTY's GG said:


> I use office clips to secure my knitting for when I lay it down or traveling. I mainly use circs now but even when I used straight needles some sizes fit securely on some size needles. I clip the cables together or clip onto the needle as shown in the picture and have never lost any stitches; even when in the bottom of my backpack. You can buy them at Walmart in colors and patterns too. I just put the clip on my shirt sleeve when I take it off so I have it handy when I need to put it back on


Ooooo. I like this tip!


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

lostarts said:


> Elizabeth Zimmerman wanted to write a whole book of patterns knit only in garter stitch.
> 
> I'm starting to think about putting together a group of patterns that can be knit in any gauge to go with whatever weight yarn you want to knit almost anything, without having to knit a gauge swatch, and most of the patterns are in garter stitch.
> 
> It has the advantage of two rows of it are as high as one stitch is wide. So you can do 45 degree angles by adding an increase or decrease to a row/round ever other row. Also, if you're knitting in one direction, you can pick up along the side of it by picking up one stitch in every two rows, and have it be perfect.


If you ever do put together this collection of patterns, will you share it? Or sell it? I would buy it.


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

past said:


> Keep a fully stocked notions box handy. My notions box contains:
> DPN of various sizes
> Ring style stitch markers
> Pin style stitch markers
> ...


I'm not very experienced so please excuse my ignorance, but what do knitters use safety pins or thimbles for?


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

Here is my tip: Don't try to knit and read KP at the same time, as I have been doing for the past 2 hours!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I also write out confusing knitting patterns with each step on a separate line. If the pattern has a number of increases/ decreases, I write the number of stitches I should have at the end of the column (one column per row). Then before going on to the next row I can double check and don't compound any errors (and only have to frog one row if there is one).

I keep an EXTRA knitting bag in each car. Since we are an hour's drive from the city where we shop and run errands, I always have a project hand in case; there are unexpected delays, I run into a problem with my current project or heaven forbid I was distracted and left the house without a knitting bag. These bags hold simple projects, usually wash cloths since I give away a lot of them.

I got frustrated in never having my knitting notions with me, either they were on the table next to where I work or with another project. I put together several color coordinated bags mostly out of dollar store items so I know at a glance that I have everything I need before leaving the house ( my knitting goes everywhere with me). As for knitting specific notions, this was a great use for those 40-50% off coupons I couldn't use on what I really wanted. I'll try to post a picture. All the little bits fit in the pencil case.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Linnier said:


> I can do all of these things but still consider myself a beginner. I will not be as intimidated now when I look at patterns. Thanks for posting this!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Good for you, having a go is the best way to learn.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Easy storage is my ongoing obsession. Three things work for me: 1) Sterelite column drawers, - each column is for a different colour, sizes per drawers. Drawers in 2 different sizes 2) key holders to hang circular needles at one hook per size . I found them at a thrift store. Look for bigger hooks and well spaced. 3) Shoe hanging system made with pockets to hang on a door. I use it to keep some yarns visible for future projects.


----------



## donaldt (Apr 30, 2014)

barbtobias2012 said:


> ALWAYS read Jessica-Jean's postings--I've learned a great deal from her!


I agree 100 %. I always look for Jessica-Jean's reply to questions and never fail to lean something. Thanks Jessica-Jean
:lol:


----------



## donaldt (Apr 30, 2014)

K8 said:


> That's a great idea! How do you join them?


I just slip stitch them together through the back loop.


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

Learned this recently when visiting a yarn store in AL...after winding your cake of yarn, wrap it in "Press 'n Seal" leaving just enough opening to feed the yarn from the center out...keeps it clean and together and untangled, even when getting down to the last bit of yarn, outside piece of yarn won't get tangled with your center pull...oh, and before you wrap it, lay the open label along the outside edge and you can see what yarn you're working with. I love this idea!


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

Krwabby said:


> Learned this recently when visiting a yarn store in AL...after winding your cake of yarn, wrap it in "Press 'n Seal" leaving just enough opening to feed the yarn from the center out...keeps it clean and together and untangled, even when getting down to the last bit of yarn, outside piece of yarn won't get tangled with your center pull...oh, and before you wrap it, lay the open label along the outside edge and you can see what yarn you're working with. I love this idea!


sorry, picture loaded sideways...see if this is better


----------



## donaldt (Apr 30, 2014)

When making self striping socks I think ahead. I start the sock with the beginning of a color, measure up 30 inches, make my slip knot and start the long tail cast on. When I start the next sock, I start with the same color, measure up 30 inches and start the cast on. Perfect matched socks every time.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Doesn't work too well with cats who think anything on my lap is theirs to lounge upon. One black, one blond/red = lots of knitted-in cat fur in everything I make. If it comes out in the after-making wash, all well and good. If it doesn't, it's just added fibre.


I'm right there with you. I have a Jack Russel who not only shefs like crazy, he follows my knitting around watching for a chance to lie on it. Everything I do has "added fiber".


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Here is my "lifeline" when in doubt. I go to my neighbors and she reads off the pattern as I go. This way I don't loose my place.I am referring to crocheting (usually the 2nd and 3rd row) Then I am set to go... but I imagine it works as well with knitting....Also I love the post-it-sticky note idea.(incase my friend isn't home)lol.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

deemail said:


> and SWATCH means to knit, wash and then dry before measuring, otherwise, it tells you nothing...


No wonder my swatches don't always match the final product! thanks.


----------



## gailissa (Jan 13, 2013)

I usually copy the pattern (handwritten) on a legal pad with bold point pen. I find that writing it helps me understand the stitches and can try and get each row on one line. That way I can keep track of where I am easily.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

lostarts said:


> Elizabeth Zimmerman wanted to write a whole book of patterns knit only in garter stitch.
> 
> I'm starting to think about putting together a group of patterns that can be knit in any gauge to go with whatever weight yarn you want to knit almost anything, without having to knit a gauge swatch, and most of the patterns are in garter stitch.
> 
> It has the advantage of two rows of it are as high as one stitch is wide. So you can do 45 degree angles by adding an increase or decrease to a row/round ever other row. Also, if you're knitting in one direction, you can pick up along the side of it by picking up one stitch in every two rows, and have it be perfect.


They did finally publish E. Zimmerman's stuff: The book is "Knit One, Knit All" It's expensive because it was a really short run, but available on Amazon. A new knit only book would be welcome!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

A couple things: 
When I'm using a long skein, I put it into an old knee-high stocking which keeps it compressed so, as I get closer to the end of the skein, it won't get all messy and tangled.

When I use a cable needle and have finished the stitches for one cable, I just slide the needle into the next stitches I will need it for. Then when I get to those stitches I can just slide them off. It saves having to put the needle down and then pick it up again.

When working flat from a chart, I highlight every other row so I can see at a glance whether it's a wrong-side or right-side row. 

When knitting in the round with circular needles and I want to stop and set my knitting down at a marker, the marker falls off. I recently noticed a plastic tab that closed a loaf of bread. The hole in the middle was smaller than the needle I was using, so I just slipped it onto the cord after the marker and it was secure.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

jumbleburt said:


> A couple things:
> When I'm using a long skein, I put it into an old knee-high stocking which keeps it compressed so, as I get closer to the end of the skein, it won't get all messy and tangled.
> 
> When I use a cable needle and have finished the stitches for one cable, I just slide the needle into the next stitches I will need it for. Then when I get to those stitches I can just slide them off. It saves having to put the needle down and then pick it up again.
> ...


All great stuff. I especially like your use of the cable needle. I always poke mine into my knitting. To prep for the next cable is so smart! And takes no chances with snagging your knitting.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

jvallas said:


> All great stuff. I especially like your use of the cable needle. I always poke mine into my knitting. To prep for the next cable is so smart! And takes no chances with snagging your knitting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

jvallas said:


> All great stuff. I especially like your use of the cable needle. I always poke mine into my knitting. To prep for the next cable is so smart! And takes no chances with snagging your knitting.


That one is ingenious!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Recently I learned to not start a long tail cast on with a knot. Just lay the yarn over the needle and cast on. You do not need that ugly knot at the beginning of your work.
> Also slip the first stitch of a row for a neater edge.


I would amend that to purl the last st of a row and slip the first of the next row UNLESS this is an edge that will be sewn to another edge. In that case purl the last st and knit the first st. It is at least as likely as not that you will need the same number of stitches for a neater seam.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Recently I learned to not start a long tail cast on with a knot. Just lay the yarn over the needle and cast on. You do not need that ugly knot at the beginning of your work.
> Also slip the first stitch of a row for a neater edge.


I just start the long tail method. It makes two loops as a first CO st. Sometimes, I CO the full amount of sts and knit the double loop as ONE st; and sometimes, I CO the full amount of sts minus ONE and knit BOTH loops separately.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> When knitting in the round with circular needles and I want to stop and set my knitting down at a marker, the marker falls off. I recently noticed a plastic tab that closed a loaf of bread. The hole in the middle was smaller than the needle I was using, so I just slipped it onto the cord after the marker and it was secure.


I have made a hole in the flat end of those tabs and slipped them on the ndls thru the hole I made. 
Great FREE markers, and a lifetime supply readily available as long as you are buying the bread....


----------



## victoria18 (Jun 17, 2013)

I use the needles on my ribber bed to keep a check on my increasing and decreasing eg. Pattern says increase one stitch every six rows eight times I would raise eight needles slightly then count the six rows in my head then drop one needle after each set. I use needles on RHS for the right and needles on the LHS for the left. this way it doesn't matter too much if the phone or doorbell rings.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I must do the long tail cast on differently than you do. I never make a knot. I loop the yarn around the fingers and thumb of my left hand and insert the needle through the loop around my thumb and then catch the yarn that is wrapped around my fingers and pull it through. I cannot picture what you do when just laying the yarn over the needle.


I've been doing it that way FOREVER. No knot, easy, clean.


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Doesn't work too well with cats who think anything on my lap is theirs to lounge upon. One black, one blond/red = lots of knitted-in cat fur in everything I make. If it comes out in the after-making wash, all well and good. If it doesn't, it's just added fibre.


I read somewhere about putting a capfull of liquid fabric softener in your wash cycle to remove pet hair from your clothes. Seems to work pretty well for me. I also put liquid fabric softener into a can of water to hold paint brushes until I have time to wash them. The paint practically slides right off the bristles! I've even soaked paint rollers this way so I could reuse them.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

So have I!!



barbtobias2012 said:


> ALWAYS read Jessica-Jean's postings--I've learned a great deal from her!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I own a book titled Book 1: The Knit Stitch where most of the garments are in garter stitch, except for the ones that are made on circular needles where the ends are joined to make it knitting in the round... no seams, as in hats. There is even one pattern of a hat done like that and then turned inside out for it to become the reverse of stockinette... all purls. Neat.


Capri18 said:


> JessicaJean werote: Do not think of garter stitch as suitable only for beginners. I read long ago that garter stitch fabric is the knitted equivalent to weaving's velvet. Luxurious texture!
> 
> Thank you! Music to the ears of this newbie to knitting. That is the only stitch I have mastered so far.


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

I usually just slip an extra marker on to designate that I'm knitting the wrong side when I've converted a flat pattern to an in-the-round one. Then I remove the second start-of-the-row marker when I'm on the right side.

Also, the pattern I'm working on calls for between 30 & 60 stitches in Moss Stitch. In order to keep it straight, I put a marker every 10 stitches so I know that if I started the section with a knit stitch, my first stitch after the marker should also be a knit stitch.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

There are several ways to do this. I learned one way and you learned another way.


Dsynr said:


> I would amend that to purl the last st of a row and slip the first of the next row UNLESS this is an edge that will be sewn to another edge. In that case purl the last st and knit the first st. It is at least as likely as not that you will need the same number of stitches for a neater seam.


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

GemsByGranny said:


> I've never been able to make lifelines work. They seem to leave a row of enlarged stitches across the knitting.


I use a lighter weight of yarn, or embroidery floss. UNwaxed dental floss also will work, but it is stiff to use. I have never had a problem with enlarged stitches. And believe me when I say I have blessed many lifelines! They save a lot of frogging.


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

K8 said:


> I learnt a great tip from one of the expert KP ers on the site, I put two of the little safety pin stitch markers on my yarn and it really helps to prevent the yarn twisting. Wonderful for holding and feeding two strands of yarn together if you are using double yarn!
> Thanks original poster!


Here is a photo of what I mean. It really works, you can use it when :-
1 you want to use the centre pull and outer yarn of a ball( ie two strands from the same ball) 
2 you are using two separate balls of yarn knitted together
3 you have a yarn which just keeps on twisting itself as you knit
It is amazing what a difference it makes


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

K8 said:


> Here is a photo of what I mean. It really works, you can use it when :-
> 1 you want to use the centre pull and outer yarn of a ball( ie two strands from the same ball)
> 2 you are using two separate balls of yarns knitted together
> 3 you have a yarn which just keeps on twisting itself as you knit
> It is amazing what a difference it makes


That's so darned clever!


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

I had a pile of fabric bags with handles cluttering up my living room. I bought an old-fashioned coat rack and now they hang and look much neater in the corner of the room.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

chrshnsen said:


> I had a pile of fabric bags with handles cluttering up my living room. I bought an old-fashioned coat rack and now they hang and look much neater in the corner of the room.


I have the same problem! Love this idea!!


----------



## karenknits46 (Aug 5, 2011)

daisygirl4404 said:


> LOVE this tip, I have one of those divided bags. I think I had the wine to fill it up too!


Boo boo, my wine is all gone!  Great tip! Got mine free from Cub Liquors when buying 6 bottles. Never thought of using it for yarn. Good thing I have the smart people here to be smart for me!


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

noraeb, your hint is so easy and works so well! And it makes the rows seem to fly by! I tried 2 different row counters and this works much better! Thanks!


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you use a crochet hook cast on, it doesn't matter which side is which.


Thanks Jessica -Jean , I'll give that a try, Ruth


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

HARRINGTON said:


> Here is my "lifeline" when in doubt. I go to my neighbors and she reads off the pattern as I go. This way I don't loose my place.I am referring to crocheting (usually the 2nd and 3rd row) Then I am set to go... but I imagine it works as well with knitting....Also I love the post-it-sticky note idea.(incase my friend isn't home)lol.


You could use a tape recorder as well, Just a thought.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

noraeb said:


> This is one I picked up early on in knitting. I do it for almost any pattern. I write out pattern rows for lace or any pattern with repeats on index cards. Each row gets a card and I keep them on a ring. I flip the card after completing a row and then rubberband the cards when I stop. I know where to begin when I pick up again.


Great idea


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

MaggiePringlemeir said:


> Ummm. . .
> 
> Our local grocery stores are "encouraging" the use of fabric bags rather than "paper or plastic?". Check and see if their wine department might have a smallish bag with dividers. I found a single bottle size at Trader Joe's, and a bag with dividers for 6 bottles at Meijers. Hmmm. There was a nominal charge for the single bag (99 cents, I think) and the divided one was absolutely free (guess they figured the sale of 6 bottles was enough). That 6 pack bag is amazing! A full skein of worsted weight yarn fits into each cubbyhole. It is the handiest thing for colorwork. Each skein stays where you put it and the yarns do not tangle up around each other. Wanna knit fancy mittens, caps or scarves? Easy - peasy!


I like this idea! I will use it on my next multi-color project. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

When I cast on, I leave a length of the yarn for the seeming to be done - one less strand to weave in when the seeming is completed.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If your escaping/flipping stitch markers are simple rings (my preferred style), I have _the_ cure that will ensure that none ever escape again.............


I LOVE this J-J......great tip


----------



## daisygirl4404 (May 29, 2014)

I save those various sized zippered bags that sheet sets and bedding come in. They are sturdy and keep your wip clean and dry. They are clear so you can see which project you are picking up without having to open them. An added bonus...they usually have a built in pocket inside that can hold your pattern and small items. I keep all the bags I purchase and have family members save for me also.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

daisygirl4404 said:


> I save those various sized zippered bags that sheet sets and bedding come in. They are sturdy and keep your wip clean and dry. They are clear so you can see which project you are picking up without having to open them. An added bonus...they usually have a built in pocket inside that can hold your pattern and small items. I keep all the bags I purchase and have family members save for me also.


I like this idea!


----------

